# Snooty comment



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Had a fantastic sunny weekend in Wales and met another lovely apricot Cockapoo called Billy in the seaside village of Aberdyfi. We were comparing poos and both doggies were attracting smiles from passers by when a 'lady' came up to both of us and asked what breed are they? We replied they are cockapoos, she let out some sort of a disapproving snort and said hmmm everyone's got them, you see them all over the place.
It was such a put down comment. 
I wouldn't mind but she was walking her border collie- I wanted to blurt out that they weren't anywhere near as 'common' as a collie in Wales but my good manners prevented me!
We both commented on how rude she was and went our separate ways.
Grrr! my first experience of dog snobbery- doesn't it make you mad??


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What really annoys me is that she probably wouldn't have even approached you if it were two the same of another breed. Cockapoos do attract attention because they are gorgeous looking and cute as a button. I'm now convinced these comments are purely just jealous behaviour because their own dog dosen't attract the same sort of attention. Ignore it and be proud of your 'poo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just smile sweetly and walk past  

That's how I would deal with it ... then look down at Stanley and be proud, very proud xxx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

if they are that common, that everyones got one and you see them everywhere, surely should have recognised them?. Probably jealous that she's got a common little collie instead of a wonderful little cockapoo


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I just posted a post about how no one I've spoken to has heard of a cockapoo so no idea how there so common when I've never seen any around the south west!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

It is because are so lovely cute, if you had a big Rottie they wouldn't be so smart!!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Definitely jealousy. I like border collies but oh, how common are they?!!! Lots of people have them - even my next door neighbour! Such a funny comment to make and can only be down to jealousy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they are just sad that they don't know the love of a cockapoo!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think Clare hit the nail on the head.

Don't worry about it, our cockapoos always attract lovely attention and some people just can't appreciate it.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree, border collies are gorgeous but so common!
My next door neighbour has 2! & very good family friends have 1 as well!
I don't know any people personally who have cockapoos that I haven't met on here/out on walks (not where we live)...
So can't be that common  But collies certainly are.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh yes....came across one of those women yesterday whilst walking in the woods,she had a cross of some sort which was a really nice dog,but she started saying that she looked into cockapoos and decided against them because of a) Health problems seemed too much of a risk! b) their coats are a nightmare c)cross breeding??? the list went on and on! How rude when our girls where right there in their beauty! My mum and i just laughed it off and came to the conclusion she was one very jealous lady x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion that perhaps these people are assuming that ALL of us cockapoo owners have rushed out and paid a huge amount of money on the basis of them being JUST 'designer' dogs and know nothing else about dogs other than following a trend?????
A bit like an trend following idiot buying an accessory. They seem to be assuming that we know nothing about dogs, pedigree or otherwise, breeding, health issues and testing etc etc........................If only they knew thruth, they are the ones who should be embarrassed!!!!
I bet none of them spent months, sometimes years researching a breed to suit them, what are rescue centers full of, bully types and border collies. All bought by people buying a dog based on looks and knowing nothing of the needs and breed traits. As they say ignorance is bliss...................


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I have come to the conclusion that perhaps these people are assuming that ALL of us cockapoo owners have rushed out and paid a huge amount of money on the basis of them being JUST 'designer' dogs and know nothing else about dogs other than following a trend?????
> A bit like an trend following idiot buying an accessory. They seem to be assuming that we know nothing about dogs, pedigree or otherwise, breeding, health issues and testing etc etc........................If only they knew thruth, they are the ones who should be embarrassed!!!!
> I bet none of them spent months, sometimes years researching a breed to suit them, what are rescue centers full of, bully types and border collies. All bought by people buying a dog based on looks and knowing nothing of the needs and breed traits. As they say ignorance is bliss...................


This is exactly my thought, 

I didnt even realise cockapoos were classed as a 'designer' breed until after i had already significantly researched cockapoos!

Our first interest in cockapoos was a neighbours dog 'merlin' who is beyond gorgeous! With the most lovely temperament, i remember saying that if i ever got a dog it would be a cockapoo! It was quite some time later before we decided to go ahead with getting a dog after much consideration. I had completley forgotten (can you believe it? ) about merlin and started researching all the different breed types to see which would best suit our lifestyle, we dont have a huge house or garden, but are surrounded by fields so size was a major factor (rule out labs collies etc) , i also have two children (rule out staffies, dobermans etc...) , i have mild dog allergy/asthma ( rule out heavy shedders GSD's retrievers etc...) we have a cat (rule out high prey drive terriers etc..) the list goes on
Finally i remembered how in love i had been with merlin and started researching cockapoos heavily, finally a dog that fit the bill and was beautiful to boot!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Contd)

Also we researched into puppies from rescue centres ( rare as rocking horse poo!) we decided it had to be a pup, because of the cat, and discovered that mAny of these dogs were staffie/collie types and no good for what we needed at all.... As much as i would love to rescue a dog, if it isnt right for our needs as a family, then it isnt right for the dog! I have come across a few people already with that whole 'pay that much for a crossbreed will you?' snobbery... It hacks me off, the best dog i have ever known, is our family dog cleo (lives with my parents) who was a crossbreed gsd,lab (in the days before staffies took over), she is 15 now, never had a serious ailment and i would pay a fortune for her anyday of the week! Except we cant have a dog like cleo for all the reasons listed in my previous post


----------

